# Tour of Borrego, Saturday, Feb 26th, 2005



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing it's annual Tour of Borrego Road rides. Based out of Palm Canyon Resort in Borrego Springs riders have a choice of a 22 or 40 mile road rides around the valley. We were down there biking today and the desert wild flowers are really starting to come out.
The $35 fee includes colorful event t-shirt, rest stops with fruit and Dudley's bread and best of all Julian Pie and ice cream after the ride along with refreshments.
For the hard core riders we also offer a hillclimb TT up Montezuma Grade on Sunday morning which is included in your fee. This 11 mile 3300 foot climb is sure to test your legs and lungs.
Bring the family and make a weekend of it in beautiful Borrego Springs.
For more information, pictures, maps and to register visit our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------



## grnilo (Feb 5, 2005)

I participated in this ride last year as well as in the Borrego to the Sea last month. The Borrego rides are run by some very friendly people. Lots of fun and NO traffic.


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Well finally the weather is looking good for next weekend!
Saturday, a choice of 22 or 40 mile road rides complete with event T-shirt, rest stops with fruit and Dudley's bread and Julian pie and ice cream along with refreshments will be served after the ride.
Entry also includes a timed uphill challenge up Montezuma grade early on Sunday morning for the hard core riders. 11 miles and over 3300 feet of climb.
For complete details visit our web site at www.julianactive.com


----------

